# private chefs wanted europe



## stefano mavilio (Jun 28, 2011)

hello everyone!

I am proud to present www.private-chefs.com a swiss placement company that help the finest families to have a private chef.

Private chefs we are looking are normally aged from 25 to 40 years old, no problem in travelling around the world (often this family have boats and move abroad for holidays etc) english speaking.

At the moment we have some job opening.

-private chef Monte Carlo & private yacht of the owner
same position as butler
- private chef Gstaad, Greece, Paris & private yacht of the family
-butler Cap Ferat, Gstaad & Bermuda
-private chef part time 60% Zurich
-private chef Lugano

so if you are interesed please go to www.private-chefs.com in placement section and register uploading your cv and your details.

Feel free to contact me for any question about registration.

cheers

Stefano


----------



## xjerome1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello Stefano,

I just got back from Australia to return to my native soil Switzerland for family commitments, and thought about private cheffing.

I did contact Private-Chefs on several occasions but got very little response back.. I even spoke to Conrad about the opportunities. 

It appears that these jobs that you mentioned have been advertised for a long time as well? One of the reasons could be that I am over 40 years old.. but I do have an okay resume (personal chef to the sultan of Brunei for four years, cooked with Alain Ducasse, Guy savoy, Gordon Ramsey etc..)

I'va also studied Hotel Management (Higher Swiss Diploma) and Hospitality Interior Architecture (Bachelor degree).

Would you know of any other private chef employment sites?

Thank you and kind regards,

X-Jerome


----------

